# Malawi Bloat - Contagious?



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Is Malawi Bloat contagious? Haven't been able to find much info on whether it is or not. I lost one cichlid last week, and one today to what I believe is bloat. They were two of my smaller ones, in the 3" range. One was an albino Taiwan Reef, the other a Placidochromis Jalo Reef, which I was told is a fish pretty rare and expensive in the hobby 

I have been feeding NLS 1mm pellets and Aqueon Medium Cichlid Pellets. Is it possible that the cause is that the medium pellets are too big for some of the smaller fish? I often see some of the smaller fish stuffing 3 of these at once in their mouth given the opportunity, which is wayyyy too much in my opinion. I may cut out the Aqueon pellets from their diet all together. I am also going to cut back feedings in the case that I am overfeeding, which very well might be the case. Also perhaps the bloat was from the fish being stressed, as they were some of the smaller individuals in the tank.

It is a 125 gallon all male tank with 23 cichlids and lots of catfish. Nitrates never above 20, no ammonia, been established for over 6 months. 50% water changes once a week. I run two Fluval 405's. Any advice would be recommend. Right now no fish are showing symptoms, but I would hate to lose another, especially one of my big males.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

It is, yes. Take a look at the article linked below. You may want to treat the tank with metro soaked food for ~ a week.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Can I use Melafix and Metro at the same? I am in the process of treating my tank with Melafix in an attempt to repair a damaged fin on my gisseli. I have 3 days left in the Melafix cycle.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're using the metro to soak with food it should be fine. I would be more concerned with melafix and metro dosed together in the water.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I thought I had read that article before, but just realized it had 4 pages .


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

One more question. I got some API general cure powder packets, it was the best thing I could find. How much of the powder and how much water should I use to soak the food in for each feeding?'thanks.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

General cure has 250mg metro and 75mg praziquantel per packet, so about half a packet will do for mixing with food. 
I grind the powder with mortar and pestle so it dissolves easier, add enough water to create a paste when mixed, then add a bit more water, mix, add pellets and let them soak up the mixture, then feed.


----------

